# John Deere LA 105 traction belt makes noise



## greese (Sep 26, 2009)

This is an issue with the traction belt not the deck belt. It makes a noise like it's slapping or hitting something. When I depress the brake it goes away but release the brake and it's back. I recently picked up the mower at an auction and trying to make a few repairs to sell it. When I had the deck off I got underneath to inspect things and couldn't find any obvious issues with the belt. It's not a new belt but looks good. It doesn't appear to be loose and the pulleys looked okay. Appreciate any advice.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi greese

The pulley may "look" OK but the only way to be sure is to remove the pulley, put it on a flat surface and visually inspect it for warpage using a feeler gage. Worn out bearings can also cause excessive vibration on the shaft where the pulley sits making the pulley wobble uncontrollably. Check the pulley shaft for any end play, also make sure the pulley bolt has not been cross threaded inside leaving a small hairline gap between the pulley and shaft. While you are inspecting the pulley, take the numbers off the belt and cross reference them using your owners manual to see if it is the proper size for the machine. 

post back your findings.


----------



## greese (Sep 26, 2009)

I appreciate the help. I assume I'd need to check all of them. I think there are three that the belt wraps around or just check the main one and would that be the larger one towards the front of the mower. I believe that's the one that moves them.


----------



## greese (Sep 26, 2009)

One other thing I just thought of. I think that larger one in front also drives the mower deck belt. If in fact that was bad, bearing or otherwise, wouldn't if affect the movement of the deck belt and cause it to wobble?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I think the drive belt would be its own belt. The belt could look good but it could be stretched out. Maybe replacing the drive belt would help.

BG


----------



## greese (Sep 26, 2009)

Yep, there are two belts. The traction belt that drives the mower and then the deck belt that drives the mower blades. You are speaking of replacing the traction belt?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

greese said:


> I appreciate the help. I assume I'd need to check all of them. I think there are three that the belt wraps around or just check the main one and would that be the larger one towards the front of the mower. I believe that's the one that moves them.



It doesn't matter the size of the pulley or how many the belt wraps around, if any one of them is warped it will affect the entire belt's rotation pathway.


----------



## greese (Sep 26, 2009)

Okay the update is that I replaced the two middle idler pulleys but that didn't help the problem. I can't figure it out. Had my wife sit on the seat to keep it running as I was underneath to check things out. The belt flaps around like it's loose. What else to check.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Tighten the belts so there is zero deflection ( not being able to push it down with your finger) is there any lash on the main pulley ?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

octaneman said:


> Tighten the belts so there is zero deflection


You might just want to get new belts before you go too far with this. Those belts become very flexible and floppy after continued use /generated heat over a long period of time and therefore tend to flop around and slap the pulley (that is what I call it) by being loose and flexible.


----------



## greese (Sep 26, 2009)

I asked the JD dealer about adjusting the tension on the belt but apparently there's no way to tighten them. You can adjust the mower deck belt but not the traction belt. So just tonight I ordered one off ebay. Takes a few days to get here but I'll report back if that was it. I do appreciate the feedback!


----------



## greese (Sep 26, 2009)

Well, I put the belt on today. Which by the way was a pain. That must have been the problem. Doesn't seem to be making the noise anymore. I've got to finish up an issue with the brake so I haven't put the deck back yet. I certainly do appreciate everyone's help!!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

BTW, before you put that baby away for the winter a nice belt dressing will help (you can do that with it on the tractor) will help to keep them pliable and supple. Might help you for the future to keep that belt slap down.


----------



## greese (Sep 26, 2009)

Great idea. I suppose I can get that at lowes.


----------



## greese (Sep 26, 2009)

One other thing. Is it normal for the engine to surge. Does it until it warms up and even after a little. The manual says there's no adjustment for the carb. I'd hate to get in to breaking down the carb. Would a new fuel filter help.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

I would certainly put a new fuel filter in and before you put that baby to bed for the winter, put some "stabil" in that gasoline if it is going to set with gas in it. 

My local Lawn and Garden Mechanic says never to use anything but the medium grade of gasoline (not regular) in those motors under 20HP, he says they will run better if you do, so that is what I always have used.


----------

